# iPhone XR and Lightbox



## Sand Mountain Designs (May 5, 2020)

Currently, I'm using my iPhone XR for my camera and I purchased a LED light box off of Amazon (Emart LED Lightbox). I edit my pictures to be able to post online using the Snapseed app. 

There is a lot of good information on this page regarding pens and pics but I'm looking for something iPhone specific and more up to date. Any help would be appreciated. 

I've posted a sample of one of my pictures - feel free to offer advise, instruction, or directions to the closest camera store that has beginner classes.


----------



## WriteON (May 16, 2020)

I think it looks good. Nice picture


----------

